# Saterday night chat!



## glued2it (Nov 18, 2007)

I know your not that busy!


----------



## glued2it (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm told jeff is too good to chat anymore!


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Nov 18, 2007)

* I would join in, but last time I tried, I got chewed cause I am a slow typer. Two fingers. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Its too frustrating for ALL of us. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## lisacsco (Nov 18, 2007)

try 1 hand!


----------



## glued2it (Nov 18, 2007)

excuses excuses!


----------



## lisacsco (Nov 18, 2007)

ok, what do you want to talk about?


----------



## glued2it (Nov 18, 2007)

well lisa first you have join the room!


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Nov 18, 2007)

* I don't get it Lisa, I'm drinking a rum and coke with one hand right now. Seems to be working. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













  haha,  I am glad to see that your, "better and greater"  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Glad your surgery is healing. *


----------



## glued2it (Nov 18, 2007)

I do do belive that can be discussed in chat!


----------



## lisacsco (Nov 18, 2007)

I dont what room you are talking about 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







yeah, me too, a rum and coke would help, can you send one down to Colorado?


----------



## glued2it (Nov 18, 2007)

The chat room


----------



## glued2it (Nov 18, 2007)

click the "chat" next to quick links and logout


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Nov 18, 2007)

*Hey guys, that was fun in the chat room, but WAY too fast for me. I couldn't TALK that fast, let alone type. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Lisa honey, the print you used was too dark for me to read, sorry if I missed something from you. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I think I liked it better when we all stood around the fire and talked. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  nite all. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## lisacsco (Nov 18, 2007)

Terry.... next time we will find a print you can read so you can see me :)

nite nite, I had to go too, arm is sore :)  hope I didnt over do it :)


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Nov 18, 2007)

*Hey starchild, you didn't over do it. You took it to the max, then with drew, just as you should. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I just asked for peace and comfort to be yours, so......., wake up tommorrow  and know that God, and EVERY single person on SMF is with you. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







*


----------



## the dougster (Nov 18, 2007)

I am under my DH's name, it is me, Lisa...........thank you so much Terry!!  I believe you were right, I stopped when I should have and put my cast back on and I am not doing bad like I thought I would :)  must be the good vibes you are sending me from up above!!  Thank you again darlin!!


----------



## glued2it (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks for joining Though. Last night it was a little fast and yes hard to keep up with. Don't let it discourage you from joining again. Try to join some time when there are less people. It moves a little slower then or you can just sit and read.

The chat room here helps bring our SMF family closer together. It gives us the opportunity to get to know each other on a "appropriate" personal basis.

Thank you all who joined last night it was fun as always.

 Maybe someday we can talk jeff into joining us! 









.


----------



## scotty (Nov 18, 2007)

Would someone post the time that folks are  meeting on sat  night. I would really enjoy visiting.


----------



## glued2it (Nov 18, 2007)

It was a on the spot deal.
 I wondered what would be better Friday night chat or Saturday night chat. 

 Both I guess.

Maybe we should set a start time for Friday and Saturday night chat sessions.


----------



## scotty (Nov 18, 2007)

We have done that often with  the  motorcycle sites that  I frequent.
 The  groups   often grew  and somechat rooms  lasted years.
 If there is a set start time and day/days, folks could  peek in and see if anyone is there
 They are always great fun and lots of solid  friendships are  made.


----------



## glued2it (Nov 18, 2007)

we chat all times of the day and week. For night chat's you tend get lager groups. Like a little virtual SMF gathering. 
At least this way they don't drink all your beer!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I'll post and figure out the best time to get together

you can always see who's on chat.


----------



## scotty (Nov 18, 2007)

we found about 10 pm eastern enabled  the west coasters to drop in as the chat room went on later into the evenings.

 I liked the 9 pm eastern time best because i found that the  central zones would still be able to participate and as easterners dropped out the central folks would  usually be there for the western folks



whose on first abbott


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Nov 18, 2007)

*Hey Lisa, your welcome and thank you for your kind words. I am glad your feeling so good. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## lisacsco (Nov 18, 2007)

yes, it was a blast last night, was alot of fun getting to know people a little better :)  I will look forward to more nights with friends :)


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 18, 2007)

Glad you are doing good after all that typing last night Lisa - I was a bit worried, but I guess you survived it and us!


----------

